# Looking for a great way to learn Python online/book



## Fif23 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi there ! I read the sticky, and already managed to grasp a few basic ideas 

But after completing a few online free courses, i noticed how none of them really explain where codes comes from in a philosophical way, they just give you how-to's and it's hardly a way to really learn something at first personally.

What is a great python guide for beginners, but with enough "insight" that really shows the behind the scenes of things, and why things are that way and not the other ? 
What really makes you proficient with the basics or program making, something that if I never went beyond, would still be an "asset" technologically speaking ? 


Thanks !


----------



## therealmeep (Mar 4, 2018)

I'll throw my hat into the ring for this, it sounds kinda like you want a book on programming design/programming logic rather than strictly python. I quite liked programming design/logic (I read 5th edition), it might be called something different like "starting out with programming logic and design" or something like that, but the examples are all done in python, and it does a great job at explaining the underlying logic "beneath" the actual code.


----------



## Fif23 (Mar 4, 2018)

thanks ! I just bought it


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 4, 2018)

$9.99 Free! (100% off)
*Python Programming Cookbook*


----------

